# pc cabinet suggestion please.



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a budget of 4-5k. So please suggest some well ventilated chassis with good built quality. I haven't selected any till now, waiting for our response.


----------



## vivek404 (Mar 24, 2008)

Cooler Master 690


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 24, 2008)

Zebronics Peace


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Mar 24, 2008)

CM690
with rest money buy fan controllers & fans


----------



## darklord (Mar 24, 2008)

CM690 / Chieftec LBX / VIP ZB-01


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 24, 2008)

No zebronics please.

Thanks Vivek & Amey.......CM690 does look good. Any other case with transparent side panel (not a must but would be nice  ). 

My main concern is that it should be spacious. Any full tower that could come under my budget, can increase 1-2k if it is really good.


----------



## darklord (Mar 24, 2008)

All these cases are spacious.

Here is a picture of the Chieftec LBX interiors,
*www.thehardwarelabs.com/forums/imagehost/thumb_247e7449f0ba4f.jpg

I know my chassis is extremely dirty from inside


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 24, 2008)

ok will see into these cases.


----------



## shadow2get (Mar 24, 2008)

Coolermaster CM690 (Rs. 3800) / Antec Nine Hundred (Rs. 6000). 
(Approx prices ... may be less / more).

The CM690 now comes with a partial transparent side panel.
BTW, What PSU are you planning to buy with this ? Or do you already have one ?


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 24, 2008)

john the ultimate, cm690 all the way but now a days zebronics are coming up with better models.since you like spacious ones and in future you would like to install graphic card like 8800gtx or 9800gx2 which are long upto 10.5  and 12.5 inches in some cases and chances for these cards to get  block by hdd wall, following below are some models
1.zebronics B2 PRO series
2.zebronics great wall
3.zebronics bijli
4.zebronics rage

i am not sure above ones costs more because you can get zebronics hawaii( huge server cabinet) for 5000/- .i used to own this one.very spacious,2 fans(back 120mm and top 80mm).but the problem was too huge and heavy in result back pain when lifted.i believe its more heavier than my current cm staker nvidia 830 cabinet.
i sold that one to one of my friend for 2500/-.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 24, 2008)

@shadow2get
I have antec basiq 500w PSU.

@ancientrites
Yeah, that zebronics hawaii is indeed very spacious but too heavy.

Thanks a lot guys..........I am going to the market tomorrow, will keep you informed.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 25, 2008)

Can any give the dealers address for Corsair PSU in kolkata? I know that tirupathi enterprises are the distributors..........any local vendors at chandi who stock corsair psu.


----------



## darklord (Mar 25, 2008)

Why not call up Tirupati and ask them about their vendors ?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 25, 2008)

I did call then but they are not telling me the price but have asked me to come to their office/showroom and get the PSU from there. I'll be going to their office today but still wanted to confirm the price from other sources also.

Got the price for cm690 at 3900+vat......antec 900 for 8100+vat (ridiculous).
Didn't find any vendor for chieftec............any help here would be nice.


----------



## darklord (Mar 25, 2008)

Chieftec's vendor is Arihant Electronics from mumbai.He is the sole distributor for Seventeam PSUs also.


----------



## Revolution (Apr 1, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> I did call then but they are not telling me the price but have asked me to come to their office/showroom and get the PSU from there.


Tirupati sells products directly to the customers ???



john_the_ultimate said:


> Got the price for cm690 at 3900+vat......antec 900 for 8100+vat (ridiculous).
> Didn't find any vendor for chieftec............any help here would be nice.


Do anyone know the price of Coolermaster CM690 with transparent side in Kolkata ?


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes tirupathi does sell directly to the customer but you'll have to go to their showroom/office.

Thanks to all, specially AMEY, you were really helpful. Finally bought Coolermaser CM690 for 4.2k inclusive all. Will post some pics. later. The one with transparent panel costs around 4.9k


----------



## Revolution (Apr 2, 2008)

john_the_ultimate said:


> Yes tirupathi does sell directly to the customer but you'll have to go to their showroom/office.
> 
> Thanks to all, specially AMEY, you were really helpful. Finally bought Coolermaser CM690 for 4.2k inclusive all. Will post some pics. later. The one with transparent panel costs around 4.9k


*Thank You.....
*


----------



## darklord (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats John, good choice


----------



## axxo (Apr 2, 2008)

hmm....am really interested in this case 
*www.primeabgb.com/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/c9807464671a3a6710e68ae1f9bb91ae.png

*specialtech.co.uk/spshop/files/detail/nzxtblred.jpg

 for 5.7k
anyone using this case...or any good is this?


----------



## darklord (Apr 2, 2008)

Stylish but looks cramped.


----------



## axxo (Apr 2, 2008)

axxo said:


> hmm....am really interested in this case
> *www.primeabgb.com/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/c9807464671a3a6710e68ae1f9bb91ae.png
> 
> *specialtech.co.uk/spshop/files/detail/nzxtblred.jpg
> ...





> Stylish but looks cramped.


  213 X 482 x 524.5 mm - cm690 220 X 522 X 569 mm - This cabi  *www.cluboverclocker.com/reviews/cases/NZXT/Lexa_Blackline/images/Install.jpg

rated 9.5 @ cluboverclocker *www.cluboverclocker.com/reviews/cases/NZXT/Lexa_Blackline/Page3.asp I guess it has something in it


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks good but still CM690 has better cooling option. That top fan is too small for such a large cabby.


----------



## axxo (Apr 3, 2008)

no doubt that cm690 has better cooling option

this caby can give atleast 70% of that cooling but very stylish with all those extras like sensors, red led etc.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 3, 2008)

Some pics of the cabby I bought *CM 690*

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/260be96024.jpg

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/7c1df2db61.jpg

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/fcbea18594.jpg

*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/aa97e6b4d4.jpg


----------



## axxo (Apr 3, 2008)

would you mind posting the pics of the one where the system is online and running..just want to see the blue LED's in action


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Apr 3, 2008)

Sure man, will do it as soon as possible (tomorrow).


----------



## samurai3 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hai
I have planned to buy a new PC for avg. gaming and some CAD desing. My budget for it is abt 40-45k.....The config. of mine is

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (45 nm) 3GHz 
Motherboard: Intel DP35DP  
Memory: 2GB (1GB *2) DDR2 800MHz Transcend JetRAM 
HDD: Seagate 7200rpm SATA 250GB 
Graphics Card: Asus EN8600GT 256MB
TV tuner card:Leadtek winfast PVR2000
Optical Drive: Samsung SH-203B 20x SATA DVD Writer  
Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite 330confused:  
Power Supply: Cooler Master eXtreme Powerconfused:  is this ok or any change needed)
Keyboard,mouse: logitech

Monitor 19"(Samsung or Viewsonic)   (Give me the model and rate)
Speakers: Creative Inspire 2400 - 2.1ch

I have some doubts also....
Will my mobo siut the cabinet that i have choose.. If not tell me another one with model and rate.....(not Abit)

My mobo has a IR port in it so that do my cabinet must also have IR port??????

What is SMPS ????????

Pls help me as soon as possible.......Awaiting for the reply.......
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/statusicon/user_online.gif *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/report.gif   *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/misc/progress.gif


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 3, 2008)

John i knew it you buy cm690.by the way nice pics and price.even i should have gone with that model instead of this cm staker 830 nvidia.


----------

